# I am filling the VAF1A Visit Visa Form, need help



## Rajen (Sep 12, 2010)

HI ,

I am filling the UK visit visa form VAF1A, as a visitor to visit a friend. 
I need to know, additional details that i can provide,

in 2005 i obtained a degree in UK, I was in UK as a student before.
do i need to submit my degree certificate I obtained in UK in 2005? 
will this help to prove that i finished my degree? is this relevant for this form ?
Do I need to provide the originals. I’m bit hesitant to provide the original degree 
certificate, incase they loose it. because i am applying from Sri Lanka, and the visa is processed in India.

In the form they ask if I have a National insurances card number.
and reasons for having it.

Yes I had, because i worked part-time when I was a student in UK. 
but i left UK in 2007. and I don’t know if this number is still valid or not.
Do i still need to declare the number?


I am unemployed now, my work contract ended in last month, so i don’t have any 
Employer to give any employee letter. 
do I still need to submit my past salary slips? what employment related documents do i need to submit with this form ?
My Sponsor is providing all the funding for my trip .


My wife in a French national who is living in France, I will join with her after my travel to UK , i will go to UK and come back to Sri Lanka, then go to France in October.
DO I need to provide her salary slips and bank details to support this visa form ?


I know my questions are really diverse , you can advice me on things you know.

thanks 

rajen


----------

